# Drywall access panel question



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not a lot of options when working with an odd ball size like that. An access door made out plywood, a sliding bipass door, or a door with a barrel bolt.


----------



## dengle (Feb 8, 2012)

Yep, joecaption's got the right idea. Some type of concealed door should work. I think a piano hinge may work well.


----------



## mstew (Jan 27, 2010)

I have a very similar situation myself, with incoming water, meter and valves. My thought is to make it into more of a built in with a cabinet area with access door/doors below for the meter and such. Rather than limit your size maybe expand upon it. I know you said you dont want more doors but this is only a suggestion for ideas. I found this pic on a different site and am ready to use this method myself. I give the credit to another gentleman for this pic but hope it helps you also.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jul 29, 2010)

Is it on the floor or wall.

I have both. Utilities on the wall and water/dwv on the floor.
Floor I made a floor hatch with some floor flush hardware.
On the walls, I created doors *as small as possible yet big enough for whatever service was required* and then created inset doors with magnetic latches. The wall looks like one piece when all said and done as the magentic is *inside* the RO.


----------

